# Buying a B&B to qualify as self employed



## shaun (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

My family and i are wanting to buy and run a B&B around the Toronto area and wondered if this would qualify us as self employed for our visa. Would be prepared also to employ a canadian citizen full time.

Anyone done something similar or heard of anyone else doing this?

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shaun said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and i are wanting to buy and run a B&B around the Toronto area and wondered if this would qualify us as self employed for our visa. Would be prepared also to employ a canadian citizen full time.
> 
> ...


Go to:- Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors


----------



## big nel (Jul 18, 2009)

shaun said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family and i are wanting to buy and run a B&B around the Toronto area and wondered if this would qualify us as self employed for our visa. Would be prepared also to employ a canadian citizen full time.
> 
> ...


Interested in purchasing a GTA property in fabulous neighbourhood, close to the lake, for your B&B - 
1 queen, with toilet sink and shower
1 King, with toilet, sink , shower
1 King, with toilet, sink, tub and shower
1 King size room with sitting area/balcony 5 piece ensuites

Nel


----------

